# What Kind Of Car Would You Buy



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

that isn't so teeny that Rick would need the jaws of life to get in and out?
We are in a position to get different vehicle, the Trailblazer has very low miles but the gas station trips are as you all know, not fun. 
We haven't started looking yet, but will today maybe. The Prius's are hard to find and I have never seen on up close so don't know if they are big enough. 
Toyota's? VW? Nissan? Anyone?









( no kids at home, but have grandaughter a lot)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How tall is Rick? My BIL has a Prius and loves it...I think he's about 5' 11"


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Prius ... They are just neat cars, and 50mpg it a good bonus. However I am sure they will start to drive the price up soon and they will be out of sight.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick is 5' 10" but when he has his uniform and gunbelt on he needs space if you know what I mean.
I found ONE (over the phone)Prius, used, with 17,000 miles for $26,000. 
I hate car shopping. I usually tick em off cuz I am old and won't play their games. "What kind of payment do you want Mam?" , It's none of your business. "How much do you want to spend Mam?", it's none of your business....
You get the picture.

Just tell me the price of what you have and I'LL tell YOU if I want it. Period.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I understand 100% ... I can add, now tell me what the [email protected] costs so I can go home!!! LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Start your research here.

http://www.hybridcars.com/


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We are in the same boat...As the excursion is here to stay (can't pull the nimitz without it) it appears that my F-150 is walking the green mile. We are looking at the Ford Escape or Mercury Mariner 2WD. This gets 30+ MPG, but has some elbow room inside and is somewhat substantial if involved in a MVC... They even have those in the Hybrid, but are a bit pricey right now.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

If you are looking for roomy hybrid I would suggest the Ford Escape -- my friends that have one get 32 highway and about 38 in town.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You want a Prius and can't find one there? Yet another reason for your trip to New England...not only do we have LOTS of them on the roads, but there are several in each of the Toyota lots. In fact, there are 7 on the lot right around the corner!

Seriously tho, you've got the info re: height.....and width certainly shouldn"t be a problem. There is tons more space inside than it looks like there would be.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We are in the same boat...As the excursion is here to stay (can't pull the nimitz without it) it appears that my F-150 is walking the green mile. We are looking at the Ford Escape or Mercury Mariner 2WD. This gets 30+ MPG, but has some elbow room inside and is somewhat substantial if involved in a MVC... They even have those in the Hybrid, but are a bit pricey right now.


My 2005 Mariner 4WD gets about 21 in town and 24 on the free way (not a Hybrid). Of course that has gone down since Lane county is all E10 now....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> You want a Prius and can't find one there? Yet another reason for your trip to New England...not only do we have LOTS of them on the roads, but there are several in each of the Toyota lots. In fact, there are 7 on the lot right around the corner!
> 
> Seriously tho, you've got the info re: height.....and width certainly shouldn"t be a problem. There is tons more space inside than it looks like there would be.


The Local dealer said it "takes months to get one in"...I'll stop by and tell her to go to NE to get some!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Aptera will be at the top of my list as a great commuter car for the situation we are spiraling into.
Available as either a Gas/Electric or pure Electric, it is supposed to be available in California this fall.
I will be near the top of the list when it becomes available in my area.









For more info, click here.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> You want a Prius and can't find one there? Yet another reason for your trip to New England...not only do we have LOTS of them on the roads, but there are several in each of the Toyota lots. In fact, there are 7 on the lot right around the corner!
> 
> Seriously tho, you've got the info re: height.....and width certainly shouldn"t be a problem. There is tons more space inside than it looks like there would be.


The Local dealer said it "takes months to get one in"...I'll stop by and tell her to go to NE to get some!
[/quote]
Why not....my Tundra was found at a dealer in CA! But I still think you should pick it up yourself....no reason to have someone else break it in!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> You want a Prius and can't find one there? Yet another reason for your trip to New England...not only do we have LOTS of them on the roads, but there are several in each of the Toyota lots. In fact, there are 7 on the lot right around the corner!
> 
> Seriously tho, you've got the info re: height.....and width certainly shouldn"t be a problem. There is tons more space inside than it looks like there would be.


The Local dealer said it "takes months to get one in"...I'll stop by and tell her to go to NE to get some!
[/quote]
Why not....my Tundra was found at a dealer in CA! But I still think you should pick it up yourself....no reason to have someone else break it in!








[/quote]
Ya know, I DID buy some Appletini mix yesterday......


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

We actually put down a $99 deposit to reserve a chance to buy a Smart ForTwo. I don't think that we'll actually buy one, but who knows? Estimated delivery for us is June 2009. If we end up not wanting one we'll either get our deposit back or give our place in line to someone that does.

That said, my next choice would be a Honda Civic GX. These cars run on CNG (compressed natural gas) which may not be too cost effictive in CA, but we're moving back to WA soon where it would be more economical.

If I can't get my hands on a Civic GX, I suppose just about anything small and Japanese. Honda Fit, Toyota Yaris, Nissan Versa, etc.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Airboss said:


> We actually put down a $99 deposit to reserve a chance to buy a Smart ForTwo. I don't think that we'll actually buy one, but who knows? Estimated delivery for us is June 2009. If we end up not wanting one we'll either get our deposit back or give our place in line to someone that does.


I have seen and sat in a smart car. They are very cool. I am a *big guy *and it was fine. I am kinda lost as they are here now. I have seen 2 or three on the road and 1 in person at my work. Not sure why it states 2009? Also have you thought of a mini cooper. Also very cool and good on gas.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> The Prius's are hard to find


You might need to look on the West side of the mountains. A quick look at cars.com for used vehicles shows seven in the Seattle area and two in Portland. They are very popular in Portland; my neighborhood has three.

Ed


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

We really like our diesel Jetta wagon. I'm around 5'11" 190lbs and have no trouble getting in and out, Sam Brown and all of the gear that goes with it. We get about 48mpg Highway.

Try: http://www.fueleconomy.gov/ for research.

Bob


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

In 1994 I met a semi tractor head on (he crossed the line and caught me completely by surprise). I was in an F150 and I lived. I didn't walk away (or even walk for 2 months) but I was alive. Until we segregate big vehicles from little vehicles, I will be in a big one - I owe that to my family. Any way, that same accident makes it very difficult for me to bend into the position to get into a regular car whether it is big or small. SUV or truck only for me. I've thought of looking into the hybrid SUV market but I'm not sure what's out there or if it would make financial sense.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

As for the Hybrids it depends on what kind of driving you do. In town they are great, but on the Highway they don't do any better than a gasser and sometimes worse. When I worked for Kodak most of us commuted and one of the guys had a Prius I think it was either the Honda or the Toyota. He was very disappointed with the gas millage on his commute and one of the other guys with a small gas engine car got much better millage. I got close to him with my Pontiac Grand Prix. I got 30 mpg and when I wanted, I could pass someone in a split second. Now that I work in town I would love to have a Hybrid.

Right now I'm waiting for trucks to go down more and will buy one for TV. I like trucks and miss not having one.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We looked at the toyota camary hybrid ant it is large inside, you just give up some trunk space because of the batteries.

The toyota dealer in NJ we saw the camary has 2008 Prius's for 21,300 brand new, don't buy a used one for 26K.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> As for the Hybrids it depends on what kind of driving you do. In town they are great, but on the Highway they don't do any better than a gasser and sometimes worse. When I worked for Kodak most of us commuted and one of the guys had a Prius I think it was either the Honda or the Toyota. He was very disappointed with the gas millage on his commute and one of the other guys with a small gas engine car got much better millage. I got close to him with my Pontiac Grand Prix. I got 30 mpg and when I wanted, I could pass someone in a split second. Now that I work in town I would love to have a Hybrid.
> 
> Right now I'm waiting for trucks to go down more and will buy one for TV. I like trucks and miss not having one.


X2 My friend has a Prius, and my Pontiac Vibe (sister car to the Toyota Matrix) has as good or better milage, and ALOT more cargo area. I tell people all the time, that my Vibe is more of a pick up truck, than my Chevy S-10 ever was!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we went and looked tonight. The only Hibrid ( besides a Highlander-we don't want it) we found was a Malibu Hybrid. Didn't even know they existed. It's the first one they have. It's mileage is only 24-32. We didn't drive it, but it looks pretty nice. So we started talking if we want to spend thousands to upgrade to better mileage car when we don't do alot of driving in comparison to some who have to drive many miles to and from work. It boils down to the gas prices are hurting all of our budgets or what we have been used to. I think for those of you who have many many miles to drive, it's definently the thing to do. We are still discussing it. Thanks for all the input, it has really helped!


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

DH and I had this discussion just this week. Our vehicles don't get great gas mileage BUT are paid for. When we did the math, even with high gas prices, we are spending less than what a car payment would be. We decided to stick it out and just be smart about where we drive.

At the campground last weekend, I did make the comment to DH that you sure couldn't tell gas prices were thru the roof by looking around - just about every slot was filled - most with a diesel and 5er or a motorhome. Hey, we were right there with 'em!

Can't take it with you - might as well enjoy it while we're here!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Take a look at the Jetta Diesels. They are really nice, cheaper than a Prius, and the fuel economy is comparable.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

For overall initial cost, cost of ownership, and QUALITY - HONDA Civic. PCM


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Bama Eye Guy said:


> DH and I had this discussion just this week. Our vehicles don't get great gas mileage BUT are paid for. When we did the math, even with high gas prices, we are spending less than what a car payment would be. We decided to stick it out and just be smart about where we drive.
> 
> At the campground last weekend, I did make the comment to DH that you sure couldn't tell gas prices were thru the roof by looking around - just about every slot was filled - most with a diesel and 5er or a motorhome. Hey, we were right there with 'em!
> 
> Can't take it with you - might as well enjoy it while we're here!


I think most people with a camper will make adjustments elsewhere in thier budget to still be able to enjoy camping. Just like as airline tickets soar and charges added, there will always be flyers as well. I am with N7OQ and keep watching for truck prices to drop lower and lower and would love to take advantage of one. We have many friends with time shares and they pay a monthly maintenance fee to use their time share once a year. We don't pay gas unless you take a trip. Cristy


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

My sis has a 2003







honda hybrid gas /electric 40+ mpg and i can fit in it and alot bigger than rick. Really been a trouble free car.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....Gordon has been looking quite seriously at selling the







Miata (2 seater) and getting a Honda Fit (4 seater) , just to shuttle the boys to school, run to the grocery store, etc. We'd keep my Pilot for the highway family trips and of course the Dodge 3500 diesel sits waiting patiently for each trip


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now that's a coincidence, Tricia. I've been thinking of getting another Miata as a commuter car (sure am missing my old one, about now), so Das Brick could sit and wait patiently for each trip. Maybe it's karma?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....has Gordon got a deal for you







......30+ miles to the gallon, hard top, power door locks (he added after market), 66k miles, 1997 w/hard top....Mr. Fixit not included


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now that's a coincidence, Tricia. I've been thinking of getting another Miata as a commuter car (sure am missing my old one, about now), so Das Brick could sit and wait patiently for each trip. Maybe it's karma?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, can't beat getting 30 mpg with a car that's fun to drive too!!!







Even with buying premium the fuel costs for the Miata are half that of the Avalanche. Until the snow starts flying this year the Avalanche will be pretty much sitting in the garage except for trips with the Outback or the dog (she doesn't get to ride in the Miata).


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Recently purchased a 2007 Volvo S40 for a commuter (instead of the 3/4-ton Yukon XL). It is getting 32 average (mostly highway) and is fun to drive (and looks good).

Randy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> As for the Hybrids it depends on what kind of driving you do. In town they are great, but on the Highway they don't do any better than a gasser and sometimes worse. When I worked for Kodak most of us commuted and one of the guys had a Prius I think it was either the Honda or the Toyota. He was very disappointed with the gas millage on his commute and one of the other guys with a small gas engine car got much better millage. I got close to him with my Pontiac Grand Prix. I got 30 mpg and when I wanted, I could pass someone in a split second. Now that I work in town I would love to have a Hybrid.
> 
> Right now I'm waiting for trucks to go down more and will buy one for TV. I like trucks and miss not having one.


Funny thing, my Prius gets at least 50 mpg on the highway. Have several trips under my belt, and the lowest I got was 49.9.

As for power, I'm certainly not complaining, as I cas pass others uphill.

Maybe my Prius is different than others or -


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd recommend the following:

1. If you have to have a full hybrid, you can go Toyota, Honda or Ford. These give you the best fuel economy and "feel goo factor" (Nothing wrong with it, I didn't need a 6.4L diesel, but it has a feel good factor too......).
2. If you want a hybrid label and a engine that shuts off at stoplights, then GM has some "mild hybrids" like the Malibu. Slight fuel economy gains, but still gives you a sticker for status...








3. If you want to minimize your costs, then run the numbers







. 
Use window sticker ratings for comparison and calculate how much fuel you will need per year (Either mix the highway/city numbers or use one or the other depending on your driving pattern). Then take the number of gallons per year, and assume $5 this year, $6 next year, ..... Go ahead and make it a worst case and see what the actual cost difference would be(don't forget to include surcharges if something requires premium or Diesel). Then go shopping and see which route is better. Many of these hybrids don't pay off for 4+ years at $5/gallon gas.

An example of this is:
Hybrid: 15,000 miles / 40mpg * $5/gal = $1,875/year in gas
Conventional: 15,000 miles / 30mpg * $5/gal = $2,500/year in gas

Savings: $625/year.

If the Hybrid costs $4000 more than a conventional car, which is typical, then you need to drive for 6.4 years to break even (acutally slightly longer since you had to pay sales tax on that $4000 too, but you get my point....







)

Good luck with the shopping.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, in response to your question, I would like to drive the new Ford Mondeo with a Diesel and a manual transmission. 45mpg is easily obtainable.









Too bad I have to go the Europe to get one...


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Nathan beat me to it. If you look only at economics, which if you are crying about gas prices you are, then the hybrids are not a good deal. Find a high mpg conventional gas or diesel like a Honda Civic or a Volkswagen Jetta/Golf/Bug TDI. The markup on hybrids make for a very long payback. If you want to do it to raise social consciousness, then go for it and fork over the $4-$6k extra and smile.









Personally, I would look for a late 90s or early 2000s Jetta TDI sedan. Yes, it's diesel and diesel is more expensive than gas right now, but at 45-48 mpg on the highway, you skip a few more gas stations than a 35 mpg Civic and power right on past them going up the hills with a load of kids or groceries.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The Prius was a third vehicle for us. Until then my everyday ride was our F250. 45MPG vs 10 MPG.

We are likely already on the plus side for savings, even the with the aded car insurance.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> The Prius was a third vehicle for us. Until then my everyday ride was our F250. 45MPG vs 10 MPG.
> 
> We are likely already on the plus side for savings, even the with the aded car insurance.


Glad it worked out for you







. I didn't say that it couldn't, just that you need to run the numbers first. A F250 to Prius comparison seems a little bit of a loaded question though.... 
Try comparing a Corolla, Civic, Focus, Cobalt, etc to a prius though and it gets a little closer.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd like to get one of these when it's available Diesel Kawasaki KLR650 http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/02/28/ny...sel-motorcycle/ . With a side car. James


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We have a Toyota Corolla Le. Its loaded and gets above 40mpg on the highway at 75mph. It gets mid 30's in town. They are pretty roomy even for me, 6-4 275lbs. If you drove 65 it would get high 40's easy.

They have a 125 hp engine and scoot pretty good for a lil car.

Sure glad we have it, wifey loves it!

Carey


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would go for a high mileage gas over a hybrid if you keep your vehicles. the repair costs for batteries will negate the savings on gas.


----------

